# Brewster Yard Haunt 08 preview



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey All,
Been really busy now that we have less than 24 hours till the big day. Here are some shots of this year's haunt. I will post some new ones and hopefully some video!
Good luck this Halloween, everybody
may your skies be clear and your ToTS in fear!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful! I think the kids' playhouse is the best part (but it's ALL good).


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww....awesome job! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks really great. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Spectacular as always, I really love the playhouse, what a great idea!:jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

that has to be the best looking cherub I have ever seen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking set.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Your haunt aways looks so cool, one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Coolness!! Looks great!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The whole yard is great, but I especially like the playhouse.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Keven I love your stuff. My wife would like to copy your nasferatu (close enough) tombstone could we get a pic? Please


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, looks like fun.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The archway is divine, and I love the gas masks on the children.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome... as always.


----------

